# just purchased tyrol blue gto



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

just purchased my 2nd goat, its a tyrol blue gto with his and hers shifter, solid but needs paint...this will be for my boy thats due in a couple months...


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Good looking 67, you may want to run the numbers to make sure it's not a clone.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

the funny thing is i bought it thinking someone just put gto decals on it and i got in touch with a company that sells parts for these and the guy ran the serial number and told me it was a very rare amf pedal car and he has parts for it and that it is a gto pedal car..


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

teamwoody72 said:


> just purchased my 2nd goat, its a tyrol blue gto with his and hers shifter, solid but needs paint...this will be for my boy thats due in a couple months...



Wow! That's taking the love of GTOs to new heights.:cheers


----------



## Northface75 (Mar 30, 2009)

Tell him to keep it under 100


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

teamwoody72 said:


> the funny thing is i bought it thinking someone just put gto decals on it and i got in touch with a company that sells parts for these and the guy ran the serial number and told me it was a very rare amf pedal car and he has parts for it and that it is a gto pedal car..


So it is numbers matching!!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Did you take it for a spin?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Did you buy that on eBay, Mike ?? I saw one like it a while back too. Maybe it's the same one that got re-sold. 
That's cool that you can get some history on the make and authenticate it as original.....:lol:
Your going to have 1 lucky kid, with 2 GTO's in the stable.
Congrats on the (soon to be) son arty:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

wow and i thougth my son had a cool ride (he is 2) to read the whole story, put in viper srt10 in your search


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Numbers Matching? Grille looks to be non-original


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll take those Rallys off your hands for a good price!


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I may be willing to swap for cragers


----------

